# Disaster marriage



## Danyy

Hello everyone,
First of all I would like to thank everyone will dedicate me some of her personal time to read about my problem.
I got married with one Indian around seven months ago. Until we were in a relationship everything was fine but after the marriage things started to mess up too much. He kept hidden the secret that his Family is not only poor, they don't have even one coin to eat so he needs to maintain them (father, mother and sister). I knew that they weren't very rich but I never ever imagined that they were such low. The father is just working few days in a month as he doesn't have a normal work and when he got the opportunity to have it he decided that was better to stay home sleeping and eating. His mom just stay at home and her work is just clean one disaster house that maximum is 10 square metres. His sister just playing with mobile phone all day. Now they plan to make her married, but of course all the expenses is mu husband who needs to pay. 
For me he didn't bought any gold and all the expenses for the marriage have been done by me only as well for the house, but still his family is crying and complaining. 
My husband also just think to them and never to me, just send the money to them cause as they said they make him born so he has too....but are we crazy?? What kind of justification!! 
If I want to buy some shoes for me or dresses (i am a woman ) he just complaints but if it is for his Family no problem. For me never gift...he just bought one ring one time and it seems he bought the world. Even the wedding rings are bought from me.
I am disgusted from this situation.
Now his Family keeps asking when we will have a baby, me I said I don't want and I told him to wait that his sister will be married and she will have a baby...after I will think about...anyway as i told to him he will have to maintain also her sister 's kids...for sure 
I am so sad, I already suffered too much in past and I thought my marriage was gonna to be full of happiness...but no... even our intimate relation is very zero...he has problem some time but he cannot admit it...I am tired of everything


----------



## Blondilocks

It sounds like you married under false pretenses. What are your options for dissolution of the marriage?


----------



## Danyy

About dissolution I have to check cause I am not in my country and we are two different nationalities. 
For sure this has been a marriage based on some illusions


----------



## Danyy

I would like to find out the best solution for my marriage but my husband needs to change completely. I am so disappointed and sad. I don't think I deserve this...I am very sensitive and very often I cry and some time he laughs because he sees me crying. I have also personal problems but him he doesn't care ...just his Family and that's it...his mom especially is terrible...she just asks money and not even one time whenever he calls them (almost daily) she asked about me, same for her sister, both of them they never ever asked about me if I am ok or what..zero...just need food, sleep and money to buy whatever they like..only his father some time he asked about me if I find a new job with more income.....I am disgusted..I am exhausted...and plus they are able to ask to make a baby...I cannot believe that all this is real


----------



## RandomDude

Based on your flag, you are in Oman? How are your rights in your country?


----------



## Danyy

In my Country I can ask for dissolution but I don't know which is the best step that I can take, I mean I would like not to have a failure in my marriage but I don't know...the situation is getting too much over....


----------



## Blondilocks

You know that for as long as you are married to this guy that you will be supporting his family who only cares about you getting a better job and giving them even more money. You've only been married for 7 months and already he is bleeding you dry and he has performance problems in the bedroom. Cut and run as it will not get better. 

If he cared about you, he would have been truthful about his situation from the get go.


----------



## SunCMars

Get out of this marriage while you still have your youth.
There is no shame in admitting you made an error in marrying.

Failure shows its face in everyone's life.

There is a reason for everything, your's might be to take your time in learning more about the next man.

There is a man behind every corner, there is no shortage.
Yes, the better ones are harder to land.

Be that valuable lady.They will then come to you.


----------



## RandomDude

Danyy said:


> Yes I am in Oman. In my Country I can ask for dissolution but I don't know which is the best step that I can take, I mean I would like not to have a failure in my marriage but I don't know...the situation is getting too much over....


The marriage is already a failure, it's up to you now whether you want to live with this failure for the rest of your life.

You need to know your rights, find a legal expert more familiar with your courts. Your country has sharia law and that's something a lot of people here will not be familiar with.


----------



## Danyy

Thank You very much for all Your kind suggestions, I truly appreciate all Your messages. I feel alone and so down, I need to talk with someone and talking with all of You it is a real gift for me.
Yes You are right this marriage at the moment is a failure under every corner, only his family is the centre of the world, plus him he thinks to be like a king but he doesn't have anything. 
He keeps on comparing his mom with me. His mom never worked in her life.
Sometimes I feel to laugh when I think that he was telling me that his family is middle class...how? I saw he has a small house not in very good conditions but I never ever imagined that they don't have money, I thought they have money to live a normal life as, I repeat, he always told me that they are middle class.
Now they are just concerned to get money and that their son will have a kid...like to prove that he is a real man....I feel so lost...it seems a nightmare. And in any case his performance under this aspect are very low, already two times for a length of two months happened that he couldn't do anything at all, like retired about intimate relation...I told him to go the doctor but he said that he doesn't need, that he has no problems. ...I don't think so.
Really my issue is the shame of having a failure in my marriage. I feel bad...I already suffered a lot in my life...I thought this marriage was happening to give me happiness but I was wrong.


----------



## aine

his will not get better. You sister in law will marry and they will also expect you to take care of the finances. Cut and run. Divorce your husband, he is good for nothing.


----------



## Blondilocks

Is this loser the guy who is ten years younger than you who you wrote about in your first thread? If so, why did you marry him?

No amount of advice will help a person who refuses to help themself.


----------



## Danyy

No it is not that guy. That person exited my life, I followed Your suggestions...
This is another person that showed himself different respect what really he is


----------

